# 12 Yr old 6'6" 320



## dc boy (Nov 3, 2002)

he lives in nashville, tennessee or in that area and he's in 7th grade and he says he like basketball more than football, I had the picture of him and its no joke he really is that big


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nashville? I am not sure about how well he will improve as a player. Unless he can play against some of the talent at Memphis on a regular basis in the future. I do not know how good the HS talent is in that area. I know he is in 7th grade but im thinking ahead. Nashville seems to me is more football oriented. Anyone know for sure? Comments?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I'd like to see some links so I can see the kid with my own two eyes, if he likes Basketball already he could really turn into somehting special.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dc boy</b>!
> he lives in nashville, tennessee or in that area and he's in 7th grade and he says he like basketball more than football, I had the picture of him and its no joke he really is that big



you really should post a link, especially with a story like this. otherwise folks will just pass this off as a rumor... 

:dead:


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

This shouldn't even be discussed people. The kid is 12. He's big. So what. Let me repeat that: The kid is 12. How is that even worth being discussed?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Because we like to start up the Hype Train!


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> This shouldn't even be discussed people. The kid is 12. He's big. So what. Let me repeat that: The kid is 12. How is that even worth being discussed?


Yeah, seriously, I originally thought this post was a joke, but everyone is treating it like it's for real. Lets say its true, so the kid has a freakish pituitary gland, there are plenty of very large people who lack the athletic ability to ever play a professional sport. He is twelve, you can not even tell at this point if he will be a good High-School player! I sincerely hope you are all joking, you are right?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

If he likes basketball at that young of age he can work to get athletic. People are not born with athletic ability they work hard to gain it.


----------



## zhaozhilong (Nov 26, 2002)

Isn't 6'6'' 320pounds a little fat?


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

no link = no truth...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Doesn't sound very mobile.

-Petey


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Doesn't sound very mobile.
> 
> -Petey


well neither is SHAQ


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

wooa, doesn't shaq weigh around 320 lbs? If those numbers are correct this kid sounds a bit on the heavy side. In fact, 6'6 320 sounds downright fat. Don't DeSagana Diop and Eddy Curry weigh around 280? Look how big those guys are, and they're six inches taller and weight 40 lbs. less. Yikes. It sounds like this wonderboy better get on a treadmill pretty quickly if he has any NBA aspirations. 

Besides, he's 12 years old. It's too early to be talking about this anyway.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*no link = no truth...*
No pictures= no truth

*well neither is SHAQ*
Shaq is 8 inches taller, and MAYBE 10 pounds heavier than this dude....and that's beside the point, Shaq is more mobile than you'd think, for a guy that massive....


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

I think DC Boy is just making a joke. You'll notice he hasn't replied to this post at all after originating it. Maybe he just wanted to see if people would get excited over something as ridiculous as a huge 12 year old who likes basketball. People took him seriously. That's disgusting! He is 12, if he exists, and if he exists, at 6'6"/320 he'll be lucky not to be in a hospital by the time hes 18, much less playing pro or college ball. Growing that quickly that young will ussually lead to severe health problems.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> *no link = no truth...*
> No pictures= no truth
> 
> ...


That is my point. Shaq is very mobile. There alot slower centers who are not as big as Shaq... aka Mutombo.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> I think DC Boy is just making a joke. You'll notice he hasn't replied to this post at all after originating it. Maybe he just wanted to see if people would get excited over something as ridiculous as a huge 12 year old who likes basketball.


Hey maybe he is referring to himself?

-Petey


----------



## dc boy (Nov 3, 2002)

*6'6 320 12 year old*

Yeah Its True Im The One who Posted it a couple of days ago I had the link and the Picture of him But I deleted It I'll try to find it and as soon as i do will post it


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I believe I know what this guy is talking about... check this out:

http://www.tennessean.com/sports/localsports/archives/02/08/21059013.shtml?Element_ID=21059013


still I wouldn't follow this story as if this kid is gonna be a pro bball player.









Caption: Auri Allen stands 6 feet 6, weighs 301 pounds and is already ahead of the growth rates of Los Angeles Lakers center Shaquille O'Neal and Jacksonville Jaguars defensive end John Henderson. Oh, did we mention, he's 12-years-old? 





doesn't look real special to me


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He is 6'6" and can't even dunk a basketball. But 14% body fat is impressive.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> He is 6'6" and can't even dunk a basketball. But 14% body fat is impressive.


LOL... this shouldn't even be a topic, if THAT is the article for whom DC is talking about, which I think it is because everything seems to coincide with each other, then I don't think this kid is anything.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

how fast is he.


----------



## dc boy (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey hawk23 how can you say he doesnt't look special he's 12 years old, of course hes not going look like a nba prospect but with that size at his age and especilly if he keeps growing and countined developement in his basketball skills he's going to at least going to be a at least a top D-1 college prospect


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Can you say Pig Miller's younger brother?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dc boy</b>!
> Hey hawk23 how can you say he doesnt't look special he's 12 years old, of course hes not going look like a nba prospect but with that size at his age and especilly if he keeps growing and countined developement in his basketball skills he's going to at least going to be a at least a top D-1 college prospect


he's a 12 year old BOY... thats why he is not special... he can't even dunk a bball and he is 6ft 6 in.... I'm 6 ft 2 in and I can dunk a basketball for god sakes.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

I hope he works on his game as well. Because if he gets much taller (as the article implies), that doesn't instantly make him Shaq. Shaq's dad made him practice against marines, and people with significant strength/size in his HS/College days. Although this young kid could be the future of Center's if he decides to work hard.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Again...this is a topic that shouldn't even be discussed. This is a 12 year old. Talking about his "game" is as sick as child pornography.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> Again...this is a topic that shouldn't even be discussed. This is a 12 year old. Talking about his "game" is as sick as child pornography.


:laugh: :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> Again...this is a topic that shouldn't even be discussed. This is a 12 year old. Talking about his "game" is as sick as child pornography.


yea I'm with you now.... enough of this.... I just found the article for dcboys.


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

_If he likes basketball at that young of age he can work to get athletic. People are not born with athletic ability they work hard to gain it._

Not born with athletic ability? What planet do you live on?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I live on a planet that if you work hard you can be what ever you want to be. Yes, sometime it appears that people are born with it but most people work hard all their lives to be in great athletic shape. If the kid commits the majority of his time into being a great athlete then he will be one. 

I guess you are the kind of person that just thinks that you wre born fat so there is no reason to try and get in shape.


----------



## DeKaL35 (Dec 23, 2002)

In the article, it talked about a test where to put in your family hight, and it gives an estimated hight for yourself. Where can I find that?


----------



## DeKaL35 (Dec 23, 2002)

Any1? Kinda important.. im 6'2 1/2 now, 15 just wondering how much i'll grow. Dad is 5'8, mom is 5'11. Weird, but im growin each year...so, any possibility I will hit 6'6ish? My doctor made an estimate that I will by just looking at me... opinions? Anyways, I need that darn test online!! PLZ HEPL.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DeKaL35</b>!
> Any1? Kinda important.. im 6'2 1/2 now, 15 just wondering how much i'll grow. Dad is 5'8, mom is 5'11. Weird, but im growin each year...so, any possibility I will hit 6'6ish? My doctor made an estimate that I will by just looking at me... opinions? Anyways, I need that darn test online!! PLZ HEPL.


the doctors are normally money on their predictions.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

HAHA, when I was 13 and 5'10" my doctor said I'd be 6'5"-6'7" and now I'm 19 and only 6'1", doctors can't predict the future.


----------



## DeKaL35 (Dec 23, 2002)

Hmm, well... atleast do you know the link to the height test, anyone?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DeKaL35</b>!
> Hmm, well... atleast do you know the link to the height test, anyone?


try this DEKAL

http://pediatrics.about.com/library/bl_height_predictor.htm?PM=ss15_pediatrics


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

_I live on a planet that if you work hard you can be what ever you want to be. Yes, sometime it appears that people are born with it but most people work hard all their lives to be in great athletic shape. If the kid commits the majority of his time into being a great athlete then he will be one. 

I guess you are the kind of person that just thinks that you wre born fat so there is no reason to try and get in shape._

Of course people work hard to be in good athletic SHAPE. There's a distinction between being in SHAPE and being an excellent athlete. The amount of talent you need in order to CONTEND for an NBA roster spot is inconceivable. The players in this league are have an incredible amount of natural talent. They can't rely only on that to succeed, but you MUST have that natural ability in order to consider a career in professional basketball. I don't care how hard _I_ work, from dawn till dusk, eating and sleeping basketball, there's NO POSSIBLE WAY I could make an NBA team. 

I'm not sure what you're trying to say about the fat comment. Obviously, losing weight is much easier than increasing your talent level.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

So you beleive that you're born a basketball player? I don't see that, every player in the NBA worked their butts off to get where they are, it wasn't given to them at birth. If any 12 year old kid wanted to be in the NBA he'd have to practice hours each day for the next 10 years to become good enough. If you have scientfic evidence that proves that people are born athletes that show it.


----------



## DeKaL35 (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks Hawk, although it said I'm only going to be 5'10, even though im 6'2 1/2 now


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DeKaL35</b>!
> Thanks Hawk, although it said I'm only going to be 5'10, even though im 6'2 1/2 now


lol well the thig says somewhere like it's 98% accurate from 1-2 inches or something... are you sure you entered in your parent's heights accurately?


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

_So you beleive that you're born a basketball player?_

I believe that some people are born with large amounts of natural ability, and then use that talent to develop skills in specific sports. 

_I don't see that, every player in the NBA worked their butts off to get where they are, it wasn't given to them at birth._

I agree, but I think this is where your argument begins to split off. While it's true that you need to work hard in order to reach the professional ranks, you also need a tremendous amount of ability to harness. The two are not mutually exclusive. 

_If any 12 year old kid wanted to be in the NBA he'd have to practice hours each day for the next 10 years to become good enough._

Do you think that every player in the NBA practiced ten hours per day for ten years in order to reach the league?

Let me propose some hypotheticals to you:

Doug Christie works just as hard as Michael Jordan for years. Will he become as good?

I have a 23-inch vertical leap at age 21. Without some radical growth spurt or sudden steroid binge, do you think I can increase my jumping ability 17 inches just by working at it for hours at a time, every day?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I think that the player has to practice and work out at a young age to have the potential to become great. If Doug worked as hard as MJ from the ages of 12-21 there is no one in the world that would know if they would end up as good as one another. 

If your vertical is only 17" at age 21 it would be very hard to radically improve it now. If your vertical was 17" at age 12 then working hard for the next couple years that your body is growing it would be very possible to improve it.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

If the kid lives in Nashville, I would have heard about him, because I play HS level AAU, and I am planning on playing varsity ball for White Station. If I do, I will definintly play him. He is going down!:devil: Is his name Derek Character by chance? He is bigger and is a 15 years old. If this kid is real, wont he be like 8-0 when he is 22?


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Athletic ability is a combination of both natural ability and hard work. You can obviously work harder to become more athletic, adding a few inches with programs like Air Alert II, but to become a freakish athlete like some of the guys in the league you've got to be born with a lot of it. Do you really think all the freakishly athletic players in the NBA worked out throughout their lives to get that strong? No, they were born with a lot of it. 

As for that kid, he's 6-6 and can't dunk a basketball. So what? He's 12. Your muscles aren't going to be fully developed at the age of 12 enough that you can dunk at 6-6, and it's not like he's skinny, either. He's got a lot of weight to lift, and even if he only has 14% body fat he's still going to need a lot of leg power to get up that high. I remember reading about how Shaq couldn't dunk when he was younger, and I may be wrong but I think the book I read(it was some sort of biography) said he was like 6-8 or 6-10 and couldn't dunk. That was when he was like 15 or 16.

Spartanfan, it's not Character that they're talking about, it's a different kid. There was a link to an article about him posted, just read it.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Spartanfan, it's not Character that they're talking about, it's a different kid. There was a link to an article about him posted, just read it.


I read it and think one thing, YAY! I get to play that kid in high school ball! By my senior year, I will probably be 6-6 or 6-7, he will be a fun match up!


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Will ESPN2 be televising any of his games this season? I'd love to see him posting up on the 5-footers.


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

Tim Duncan was born to be a BB player. He didn't even play BB until he was 16, 17 years old, IIRC. Look where he is now.


----------



## GoatZ71 (Nov 30, 2002)

did anyone see this kid of ripleys believe it or not??? the show said he saw 6 feet 8 inches tall. i think he moved pretty well for a kid that big yet so young. He played a lil 2 on 2 game with shaq. He seemed to have a better shot than shaq did. Anyways i dunno about what yall said earlier about him not being able to dunk but he threw it down a couple of times when they were showing him just shoot around. He is three inches taller than shaq was at that age.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes this is true. He's been mentioned on SLAM online and ESPN as one of the "NEXT Shaq" players. I've seen the picture and he is fat.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

This kid is not fake but he isn't 320 (more like 300), he was on Ripley's Believe It Or Not. BTW Shaq was 6-6 at age 15


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok, let me break down this kids game for everyone.

He is a passer along the lines of Darius Miles. He can shoot like Elton Brand from mid range, but doesn't have as much range. He lacks mobility similar to Tractor Traylor but he has more upside. His footwork needs work, but his rebounding skills are similar to those of Olokowandi. He can block shots, especially kids who are below 5 feet tall. Think of Shaq with less physical ability, but more girth.

Hitman


----------

